# D5200 review



## Aglet (Dec 8, 2012)

great if you can read the original Chinese?..

google translation is vaguely useful too.
Looks like an interesting camera, class-leading features?.. Some perhaps.
Looking forward to tests from sources I rely on.

meanwhile, here's the link posted by NR:

http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=zh-CN&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fdc.pconline.com.cn%2Fpingce%2Fsmdfpcysr%2F1212%2F3094222_all.html%23content_page_1


----------



## Aglet (Jan 11, 2013)

Not a big fan of TechRadar's reviews but, if they're consistent, their early review of the D5200 is looking impressive.

www.techradar.com/reviews/cameras-and-camcorders/cameras/digital-slrs-hybrids/nikon-d5200-1110231/review/1#articleContent

Looks like it's mostly ahead of the D5100 in sensor performance, add in the higher end AF system and 5fps this will likely be a great little camera. Small pixels mean overall SNR is lower and it shows on that particular graph.
Usable thru ISO 3200.
6400 and up if you don't mind it getting muddy looking.


----------



## Aglet (Jan 19, 2013)

*It's out, DxOmark has published their tests on the D5200 and it's bloody impressive in the basic metrics!

D5200 dethrones the Pentax K5 series as the top-scoring crop-sensor camera.*

www.dxomark.com/index.php/Publications/DxOMark-Reviews/Nikon-D5200-New-sensor-and-new-leader/Measurement

I don't care for their overall scoring, but looking at the individual test results, this thing is performing very well for such small pixels. This would make it it entirely possible to produce a 54MP D4x body or a lower MP FF with even better performance.

Pixel-level signal to noise is going to suffer because of the smaller pixels, but when you put them together in a print, even a very large print, it is going to deliver some significant improvements. It's high ISO performance isn't bad either.

Still looking forward to finding out how well it's new metering and AF system perform.

For now Im still quite happy with the image quality I can pull from it's predecessor, the D5100.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jan 19, 2013)

I think you got the wrong forum.


----------



## lordsn (Jan 19, 2013)

Why someone would talk about Nikon products on a Canon forum?


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jan 19, 2013)

because he/she wants people to buy nikon, as simple as that...


----------



## Aglet (Jan 21, 2013)

lordsn said:


> Why someone would talk about Nikon products on a Canon forum?





Hobby Shooter said:


> I think you got the wrong forum.


Cuz, that's what THIS forum section is for, seriously! 
see below when you click on _Forum Home_

*Third Party Manufacturers*
Nikon, Leica, Sigma, Tamron, Tokina and the rest go here.

Anyone else looking fwd to CP+ in less than 2 weeks to see what kind of new goodies get announced?
I'm thinking the gang over at Nikon might just drop a new semi-pro body with this new sensor that will be even more impressive as an overall package.

OTOH, I'd like a 7D Mark II that doesn't give me picket fence vertical stripes in base ISO shadows cuz my 100-400 L is lonely since i sold the original 7D that wasn't good enough for what I wanted to use it for.


----------



## nicku (Jan 21, 2013)

lordsn said:


> Why someone would talk about Nikon products on a Canon forum?



Because on this forum still exist people (not indoctrinated) that are thinking outside the box... and admit that some cameras are better than Canon cameras.

OK... there is a very high possibility that Canon came with high quality 70D and 7Dmk2 that beats in many aspects everything in their class.... but until than Nikon is better.


----------



## AprilForever (Jan 21, 2013)

nicku said:


> lordsn said:
> 
> 
> > Why someone would talk about Nikon products on a Canon forum?
> ...



I would say that the 7D is better than the d300. The 5dIII is better than the D800 unless used for landscapes. The 1DX is is better than nearly any camera, except the 7D with the new firmware. ;D

Nikon has barely anything better to offer in a lot of ways, except for maybe some wide angle what nots, which I use Tokina's 11-16 anyway, so it troubles me not. Nikon has its niche where it performs better, but that is a niche which shrinks daily,...


----------



## weekendshooter (Jan 21, 2013)

AprilForever said:


> nicku said:
> 
> 
> > lordsn said:
> ...



Nikon demolishes Canon in the crop market everywhere but the 7D, because they chose not to compete there for whatever reason. The D7000 is far better than the 60D and quite close to the 7D except for burst rate, while the D5200 and 5100 blow the T4i and T3i away in IQ.

The D600 sets a new standard for value for money, the 14-24 is fantastic and unequaled by anything in the Canon stable, oh and then there are the wide variety of great, reasonably-priced primes...

This is a Canon forum, but you shouldn't post lies about other brands


----------



## tortilla (Jan 21, 2013)

Very interesting, because the D5200 has a Toshiba sensor and not Sony like the D600/D800. So if there are at least two manufacturers that can build such good sensors, Canon will likely be able to come up with such sensors too in the future. I think they finally will, otherwise they would have already begun to buy third-party sensors like Nikon does.


----------



## p666 (Jan 21, 2013)

and another been up a few days..

http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/nikon_d5200_review/


----------



## p666 (Jan 21, 2013)

Aglet said:


> *It's out, DxOmark has published their tests on the D5200 and it's bloody impressive in the basic metrics!
> 
> D5200 dethrones the Pentax K5 series as the top-scoring crop-sensor camera.*
> 
> ...



So is the D3200 @ 19, which is one above the 5D Mark III ...hmm


----------



## NormanBates (Jan 21, 2013)

tortilla said:


> Very interesting, because the D5200 has a Toshiba sensor and not Sony like the D600/D800. So if there are at least two manufacturers that can build such good sensors, Canon will likely be able to come up with such sensors too in the future. I think they finally will, otherwise they would have already begun to buy third-party sensors like Nikon does.



At least three: the sensors in the D4 and the D3200 are not made by Sony either, they are Nikon designs manufactured by Renesas.

Bottom line: right now, EVERYBODY can make a good sensor. Canon seems not interested, as far as I can tell...




* D4: Nikon design manufactured by Renesas
* D800: Sony sensor, but Nikon had something to do in designing it (not sure how much)
* D600: Sony sensor
* D7000: Sony sensor
* D5200: Toshiba sensor
* D3200: Nikon design manufactured by Renesas

http://image-sensors-world.blogspot.com.es/2012/10/chipworks-reviews-full-frame-dslr.html
http://image-sensors-world.blogspot.com.es/2012/11/sony-imx128-inside-nikon-d600-dslr.html
http://image-sensors-world.blogspot.com.es/2013/01/toshiba-enters-dslr-market.html


----------



## Plainsman (Jan 21, 2013)

lordsn said:


> Why someone would talk about Nikon products on a Canon forum?




As soon as anyone mentions the opposition Canon fan boys jump in - sad really.

Read what the poster has to say and you might learn something.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jan 29, 2013)

Plainsman said:


> lordsn said:
> 
> 
> > Why someone would talk about Nikon products on a Canon forum?
> ...



well... that is just nature though. i guess you should know about that right? if not, try to get to nikon forum and ask them to buy canon and see how it goes.

note: i will now let you know why i am not buying nikon. because i had experienced crappy nikon pns prior to make purchase my dslr since i lost my trust in nikon.

"As soon as anyone mentions the opposition Canon fan boys jump in -" NIKON IS SO PATHETIC REALLY


----------

